# Daten aktualisieren in Excel



## Eispirat (29. September 2006)

Mal sehen ob mir jemand helfen kann.

Ich habe eine Datenbanktabelle.

zB.  Name Vorname Telefonnummer Tag
       Chan   Cho          022544552     05
       Mix      Max         017777545     

usw.

Also einige Felder sind leer, andere nicht.

Nun habe ich eine andere Tabelle wo nur Vorname und Tag steht und möchte nun, dass die Felder aus der ersten Tabelle mit den zugehörigen Daten aus der zweiten aktualisiert werden, wenn ich AKTUALISIEREN drücke.



Ob sowas geht?


----------



## Norbert Eder (2. Oktober 2006)

Sind die Daten über einen Foreign-Key "verbunden"? Wenn nein, dann wirds unlustig


----------



## Eispirat (2. Oktober 2006)

Mmmmmm. Ich glaube nicht, da ich garnicht wüsste wie das geht. Allerdings bin ich mit der Tabelle noch am Anfang, könnte das also nachholen.

Wenn es mir jemand erklärt


----------



## Norbert Eder (2. Oktober 2006)

Wir reden aber schon davon, dass du die Daten aus einer Datenbank (Access, SQL Server oder ähnliches) an Excel bindest (externe Datenquelle) oder sprichst du hier von Excel-Blättern?


----------



## Eispirat (2. Oktober 2006)

Ich spreche von Excel-Blättern. Den Datenschlüssel bei mySQL zB. kenne ich. 

Ich habe also ein Datenblatt mit der kompletten Liste. In einem anderen Datenblatt möchte ich einige änderungen vornehmen und diese dann automatisch mit dem ersten Blatt abgleichen.


----------

